# Subwoofer wiring



## amdan (May 13, 2009)

This is no doubt a silly question but.....

I will soon receive a Velodyne SMS-1. I have already purchased a subwoofer but have not connected it to my system. I intend to use it for a 2 channel music only system. the SMS-1 has a single RCA for input. How do I connect the outputs from my 2 channel preamp (which has a right and left output) to the single input in the SMS-1. Is a simple Y connector appropriate? I read somewhere that the Y connector does not adequately sum up the signals from the left and right channels.
TIA.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

amdan said:


> This is no doubt a silly question but.....
> 
> I will soon receive a Velodyne SMS-1. I have already purchased a subwoofer but have not connected it to my system. I intend to use it for a 2 channel music only system. the SMS-1 has a single RCA for input. How do I connect the outputs from my 2 channel preamp (which has a right and left output) to the single input in the SMS-1. Is a simple Y connector appropriate? I read somewhere that the Y connector does not adequately sum up the signals from the left and right channels.
> TIA.


Welcome to the shack Amdan, You only run the lfe output of your reciever to one of the lfe inputs of the sms. Then you run a left and right output from the eq out on the sms to a source input on your reciever that you are not useing for something else. Then you run a cable from one of the lfe outputs of the sms to your sub. Your sms will come with instructions that are pretty simple to understand. Hope this helped.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

If you only have a two channel preamp with only a left & right channel output and not an Audio/Video Receiver (AVR) then the Velodyne SMS-1 has to also work as a high pass crossover for your mains. Hook the L/R outputs of the preamp to the stereo L/R (RP-12) inputs of the SMS-1. Connect the subwoofer line level input to one of the the SMS-1 LFE (RP8) outputs, hook your power amplifier L/R inputs to the SMS-1 High-pass (RCA) (RP-11) outputs.
http://pdf.outlawaudio.com/outlaw/docs/sms1guide.pdf


----------



## amdan (May 13, 2009)

Thanks guys. I received the unit today and found that I can connect left and right outputs from pre-amp to the SMS-1 (as mentioned by bobgpsr). This wasn't clear to me from reading Outlaw Audio's guide to the SMS-1. Actually, I think the manual was a lot easier to understand than the Outlaw Audio guide.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Doesn't the pre-amp take care of the mains for the crossovers? I know you can use the sms for that but since it only covers sub freqs why would you?


----------

